# Am I Close to Guessing This Mare's Color?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope. From those pics, she's a brown roan. IF she is indeed a more golden color, then she is a brown-based buckskin roan (or brownskin roan...or smokey brown roan...all three are the same genetically, it's just whatever you want to call it).


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

I can agree with brown but I always figured (from what I've seen) they had more reddish hairs on the soft parts were hers are more golden. 
I've had her for a week now and it has been overcast and rainy during the whole week but I couldn't wait any longer! I will have better pictures eventually lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Her nose and the lightening on the inside of her flank say brown, to me. There's a brownskin mare at my barn that is similarly colored, just minus the roan.

Do you have a pic of her from the side?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that she is a brown roan....and a gorgeous one at that.

Some browns are more golden than others. I have one that his entire sides turn yellowish in the summer and he's _definitely _a brown and doesn't carry any cream gene.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you know what color her parents are? One of them would have to carry cream for her to be a brown based buckskin, otherwise, I agree brown roan.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This horse is a brown-based buckskin:
http://foundationmorganhorse.com/horses/cortez1.jpg

This horse is a regular buckskin with sooty:
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ac/8f/b8/ac8fb878a3ab2b5632714306737e287b.jpg

Sooty doesn't tend to cover a horse uniformly. It tends to spread from the topline down, like soot poured over a horse.

This horse is a brown roan with extreme roaning...the mare that you posted has the same type of face coloring, just without the extreme roaning:
http://www.mustangs4us.com/Horse Colors/colors/Black Rock East Internet Adoption horse_small.jpg


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool! Well at least brown roan was my next guess! I've never had one and always wanted to see one up close so here's my chance! Now I know lol At least I have something to write down for her now. 
She is registered so I guess I could find her parents but I do not own her and do not have a copy of her papers so I can't do much there!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you know her registered name? She may be on allbreedpedigree.com


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

I do not know her registered name. More horrible lighting photos....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DEFINITELY brown roan from that pic. Not creamy enough to be a buckskin (or brownskin).


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

I concur! Brown was my first guess but it was just that gold color throwing me off. But now that I know that's still an acceptable brown color, I'm convinced she's a brown roan. At least I had the roan right xD


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually am thinking she is a brown buckskin with roan. 

I've seen some VERY dark buckskin like this. I think it's entirely possible she carries cream.

My vote is Brown+Cream+Roan.

Are you going to test her? It's only $25 I think...*wink wink*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

IMO the horse in the OP is a brownskin roan. 



DraftyAiresMum said:


> This horse is a brown-based buckskin:
> http://foundationmorganhorse.com/horses/cortez1.jpg
> 
> This horse is a regular buckskin with sooty:
> ...


Drafty - the "sooty buckskin" you posted, IMPO, is also a brownskin. All of the bays and bay types that have so far been thought to just be sooty and have been tested for brown have come back positive for brown as far as I know. I haven't seen a black based sooty horse (one that obviously has agouti :lol that was tested for brown and not carrying it, but that is just my observations to date.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> IMO the horse in the OP is a brownskin roan.
> 
> 
> Drafty - the "sooty buckskin" you posted, IMPO, is also a brownskin. All of the bays and bay types that have so far been thought to just be sooty and have been tested for brown have come back positive for brown as far as I know. I haven't seen a black based sooty horse (one that obviously has agouti :lol that was tested for brown and not carrying it, but that is just my observations to date.


I'm not sure. I could very well be wrong. However, the concentration of the black around the topline, shoulders and hips made me think sooty, not brown. I could be way wrong, but I always thought sooty presented more as the effect of soot being poured over the top of the horse and running down, creating a concentration of sooty coloring along the topline, shoulders, and hips, then running down from there. 

Like I said, I could be wrong. I am by no means an expert...in anything.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I would ask the owners what her papers say.
Are you going to be showing her? If you need to list color on a form, for whatever reason, it may be a good thing to have a copy of those papers.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I actually am thinking she is a brown buckskin with roan.
> 
> I've seen some VERY dark buckskin like this. I think it's entirely possible she carries cream.
> 
> ...


I agree. I have two "brownskins" near where I live and they look like a normal brown in the winter and lighten up to a more golden color in the summer. I've seen them exactly this shade, minus the roan.


----------



## nrchacowhorse (Jun 13, 2014)

Brown Roan from what I can tell...Very cute!


----------

